# Buying humalog



## Pt_Lumberjack (Aug 19, 2015)

For those that run humalog/novolog, where do you buy it?  I'm not asking specifically for a source, as that might be against the rules, but I'm wondering if there are still websites that sell it without a scrip, or if you're supplied by a diabetic, or what.

The irony is not lost on me.  For our purposes, humalog is the safest, but the only one they won't sell us without a doctor's scrip...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2015)

Where to buy but not the source?.

From a guy that sells it. Not sure how else to answer. Find an online pharm or someone with the beetus.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 19, 2015)

My doc sells it to me "under the table"


----------



## Milo (Aug 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Where to buy but not the source?.
> 
> From a guy that sells it. Not sure how else to answer. Find an online pharm or someone with the beetus.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 20, 2015)

learn what your doin with slin man.  things can go wrong.  

keep hunting I guess tho, if your going to play smart


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 24, 2015)

#Type1Beetus.

but for real, as Doc said, using insulin you better have a full understanding of it, not just a general know about


----------



## conan (Aug 24, 2015)

metsfan4life said:


> #Type1Beetus.
> 
> but for real, as Doc said, using insulin you better have a full understanding of it, not just a general know about



I agree, and I think this goes for everything PED related.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 21, 2016)

Type-O, edit.


----------



## SwissDiabetic (Jan 27, 2020)

Just to ask , is it not allowed to sell in this site as I am diabetic type 1 and that is the reason I joined.


----------



## SwissDiabetic (Jan 27, 2020)

I have some if you want some to try


----------

